# Kann nicht in Aion einloggen



## Gashvah (3. August 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich hab ein Problem :/

Heute hab ich mir den Aion North Amerika Client fertig runtergeladen und öffnete ihn stolz! Doch was musste ich feststellen? Ich konnte mich nicht einloggen. ID oder Passwort sollen falsch sein. Woran kann das liegen? Im Internet auf deren Website kann ich mich problemlos anmelden, doch im Client gehts nicht. Ist das wie ne "Realmlist" die anders ist, und wegen dem North Amerika client ist diese halt falsch und passt nicht zu meinem Account? Oder kann man die BETA nur am WE zocken? Bitte helft mir :/

Gash


----------



## Norjena (3. August 2009)

Du musst den Launcher auf Europa umstellen....siehe Sticky.


----------



## Enyalios (3. August 2009)

Stimmt, hatte dasselbe Problem aber bin zum Glück noch selbst drauf gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gashvah (3. August 2009)

der launcher is auf europa gestellt, sogar auf deutsch. Hab allerdings ein englisches Windows 7, ob das daran liegt? Es kommt die Fehlermeldung: "ID or Password does not match"

Och scheisse, ich wollte unbedingt spielen :/

Zur not geb ich jemandem die acc daten und ihr probiert das mal


----------



## Jelly (3. August 2009)

Gashvah schrieb:


> der launcher is auf europa gestellt, sogar auf deutsch. Hab allerdings ein englisches Windows 7, ob das daran liegt? Es kommt die Fehlermeldung: "ID or Password does not match"
> 
> Och scheisse, ich wollte unbedingt spielen :/
> 
> Zur not geb ich jemandem die acc daten und ihr probiert das mal



NA irgendwas haste da halt falsch angegeben und solltest du Preorder haben würd ich keinem die Daten geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein Solltest dich auch damit einloggen können zumindest bis 21 uhr.
Würde die Daten nochmal überprüfen


----------



## Enyalios (3. August 2009)

Also bei einem Account von mir hatte ich auch so Mucken obwohl er auf europa gestellt war. Vergewissere dich das du den AION-Login verwendest und nicht den NCSoft-Login. Sollte das auch nicht klappen änder einfach mal auf Verdacht dein AION-Passwort.

Hilft auch das Nichts stell die Tastatur auf Deutsch um.


----------



## Gashvah (3. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Also bei einem Account von mir hatte ich auch so Mucken obwohl er auf europa gestellt war. Vergewissere dich das du den AION-Login verwendest und nicht den NCSoft-Login. Sollte das auch nicht klappen änder einfach mal auf Verdacht dein AION-Passwort.
> 
> Hilft auch das Nichts stell die Tastatur auf Deutsch um.



unterschied zwischen Aion login und NCSoft login? Wo seh ich beides :/

ich lade grad das "normale" Aion runter, hab sonst Aion North Amerika installiert.. vielleicht liegts ja wirklich daran *hoffnung*


----------



## Enyalios (3. August 2009)

Gashvah schrieb:


> unterschied zwischen Aion login und NCSoft login? Wo seh ich beides :/



Log dich auf der NC Soft Seite ein und klick dort auf den AION-Spieleaccount. Den Benutzernamen solltest du dann sehen können. Kann ja sein das du die gleichen daten genommen hast - ich hab da verschiedene aber bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob das so vorgeschrieben war.

Passowrt ändern vom AION-Account sollte gehen wenn du mit NC-SOft Account drin bist. Die Umstellung auf dem Server geht binnen 1 Minute - selbst ausprobiert.

Ist das Passowrt geäändert siehst du den AION-Loginnamen im NC SOft Account und das Passowrt musst du dir für 2 Minuen merken ^^


----------



## Gashvah (3. August 2009)

HA ich habs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein BETA Key war einfach Amerikanisch... DARAN hab ich nicht gedacht^^

Jetzt spiel ich auf US Servern.. egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis später jungs und danke trotzdem ;>


----------



## Enyalios (3. August 2009)

Gashvah schrieb:


> HA ich habs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na dann viel Spaß noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gashvah (3. August 2009)

bissl komisch.. hab mir jetzt nen char erstellt, und eingeloggt. Jedoch ist die grafik.. eher.. mittel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab alles auf maximum gestellt, hab ich sonst was falsch gemacht?


----------



## Norjena (3. August 2009)

Gashvah schrieb:


> bissl komisch.. hab mir jetzt nen char erstellt, und eingeloggt. Jedoch ist die grafik.. eher.. mittel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Grafik toppt mit Ausnahme AoC alle andere MMOs, mit Egoshootern oder Offlinerollenspielen mit Third Person Sicht ist sie natürlich nicht vergleichbar. (Grafikstil mal außenvor gelassen)


----------



## Gashvah (3. August 2009)

ich find sie eher so wie bei warhammer.

Naja ich werds mal weiter spielen, vielleicht werden die gebiete ja besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (3. August 2009)

Gashvah schrieb:


> Naja ich werds mal weiter spielen, vielleicht werden die gebiete ja besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also Warhammer ist bei mir ein gutes Stückchen schlechter...was hastn für ne Grafikkarte?


----------



## Jelly (3. August 2009)

Gashvah schrieb:


> ich find sie eher so wie bei warhammer.
> 
> Naja ich werds mal weiter spielen, vielleicht werden die gebiete ja besser
> 
> ...



Wäre mir neu das Warhammer so aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da wär auflösungsmässig nochmehr drin allerdings will ich meinen fenstermodus net missen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gashvah (3. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Also Warhammer ist bei mir ein gutes Stückchen schlechter...was hastn für ne Grafikkarte?



NVidia Geforce GTX 260 Overclocked mit 1 gig speicher NON Shared. Shared ca. 1,7 gig


----------



## Norjena (3. August 2009)

Gashvah schrieb:


> NVidia Geforce GTX 260 Overclocked mit 1 gig speicher NON Shared. Shared ca. 1,7 gig



Dann liegts an der Grafikarte nicht, außer vieleicht weils ne NVidia is xD.


----------



## Jelly (3. August 2009)

Sei net so sarkastisch Norjena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gashvah (3. August 2009)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne mein system rockt schon, es ist einfach ungewohnt.. WoW hat mein Grafikempfinden bei MMORPGS zerstört. Es ist halt ne "andere" grafik.. ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine. WoW is zwar an sich "schlechter" aber in sich halt stimmig. Wenn sie hier halt so auf gute grafik machen, muss mich das direkt aus den latschen knallen, sonst bin ich unzufrieden. Find ich selbst doof^^


----------



## Jelly (3. August 2009)

Gashvah schrieb:


> hehe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja was heißt gute Grafik sie haben schlicht die richtige Entscheidung getroffen und eine gut programmierte Engine benutzt im gegensatz zu WoW was im Prinzip schlechter läuft als Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gashvah (3. August 2009)

ach ja, hab da noch ne frage.. ab wann bekommt man die flügel und wo kann ich die sounds von meinem char ausstellen? Er sagt immer son komischen satz beim casten, das geht mir auf die eier^^


----------



## Apsilon (3. August 2009)

nachdem du dich ab lvl 9 für eine klasse entschieden hast.

beim warrior wäre das dann guardian oder templar


glaub die server sind aber nun down oder?


----------



## Norjena (3. August 2009)

1. Mit Lvl 10 durch die Hauptqeustreihe.
2. Die Einstellung zum ausschalten kommt soweit ich weiß erst mit 1.5, also zum release.

@eines drüber, laut meiner Uhr sollten sie seid 2 Minuten offline sein.


----------



## Gashvah (3. August 2009)

stimmt, sie sind off.. für die ganze woche jetzt??


----------



## Sanji2k3 (3. August 2009)

Nicht nur die ganze Woche..sondern ganze 2 Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gashvah (3. August 2009)

woooooooooot? ich hab mir unendlich viele Gigabytes für nichts runtergeladen?! FUCK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (3. August 2009)

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reldnak (3. August 2009)

warum umsonst runtergeladen ? Kommt ja noch ne Betaphase.


----------

